# Coffee and hypertension - HELP please



## HMartinho (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

 A Regular and heavy consumption of coffee is related to hypertension?

I have a family history of hypertension, CVD and type II diabetes, and so I do every year the following tests:

Blood tests:
- CBC
- Glucose
- Erythrocyte sedimentation rate
- Cholesterol
- HDL and LDL Cholesterol
- Creatinin
- Type 2 urine
- tryglicerids

Cardiac test:
- ECG
- Cardiac stress test
- Echocardiography

And a complete physical examination with my GP.

All tests are normal this year (except isolated PVCs that was detected) but my blood pressure was slightly high (142/85) after three measurements, but the doctor said that it is not a "big deal".

I'm 19 (almost 20), I am healthy (except asthma), have a balanced diet and practice exercise (when I have free time), I do not smoke and do not drink alcohol at all. The only medication I take is Symbicort every day to prevent asthma exacerbations.

Today I asked my colleague to measure and my BP was 135/85. Is it that I drink coffee regularly? It is cause for worry?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2012)

Ask your MD. If we're wrong you will suffer and we will not be liable.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 5, 2012)

Per our rules we do not deliver medical advice.


> *No Medical Advice*
> 
> To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


----------

